# The Pokemon World Cup - Quarterfinals



## Ether's Bane (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, so it's down to eight! Vote for your favorite! By the way:

1. Each remainig round will be 48 hours long so that the final will end on a Sunday.
2. This year's champion automatically qualifies in 2009.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 21, 2008)

I vote Lugia :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 21, 2008)

Espeon FTW!!!


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 21, 2008)

Easily Lugia.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 21, 2008)

GARDEVOIR!!!!! (Pffff, Lugia >.>)


----------



## PichuK (Jul 21, 2008)

Lugia.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 21, 2008)

Mudkip. 8D


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2008)

*drools*


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 21, 2008)

Go !
Onward to victory!


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 21, 2008)

Woot!  Go quilava!  Oh, soooo cute!


----------



## Mercury (Jul 21, 2008)

Mudkip! cause I liek mudkipz.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 21, 2008)

Come on Quilava, you can do it! *waves flag*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> (Pffff, Lugia >.>)


You shall now be tortured by me for the rest of all eternity *starts rubbing acid on Dragon_night's eyeballs*


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 22, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> GARDEVOIR!!!!! (Pffff, Lugia >.>)


Agreed!

...Okay, you can start rubbing acid on my eyeballs now, shadow_lugia.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 22, 2008)

*obeys and continues on to happy places*


----------



## Flora (Jul 22, 2008)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaapras.

Banner went poof. D:


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

Umbreon!!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 22, 2008)

No, Sceptile is out!

Oh, well. *Changes allegiance* Go Scyther!


----------



## Belmont (Jul 22, 2008)

Umbreon!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 22, 2008)

LUGIAAAAAAAAaaaaaaa....... 

Mainly because both Linoone _and_ Porygon didn't make it. -_-


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, Lugia, Gardevoir, and Umbreon automatically qualify for the Semifinals, and as there will be no more tiebreakers, I took it to an RNG, where it was revealed that Scyther would be the fourth semifinalist.


----------

